# Angelfish tankmates?



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Pick the larger tetras, but ones that aren't nippy. I have found that black phantoms, rummynoses & bloodfins work well. I also have harlequin rasboras with them and they work. Keep a large enough shoal that th tetras entertain themselves with each other :smile:


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Lemon tetra's ,bleeding heart tetra's grow fairly quickly and are a bit large to be viewed as food by adult angelfish.
I've not had much luck with smaller tetra's such as cardinal's,rummy nose,silvertipped,etc.
They are quick enough to dart away during the day but at night,they are easily picked off by adult angelfish while the smaller tetra's are resting.


----------



## Planted-Community (Dec 9, 2011)

gouramis


----------



## d3snoopy (Apr 1, 2011)

Gouramis are a bad idea. The fins are too similar, they will probably fight.

As people have said, the angels will try to eat anything that they think can fit in their mouth, so don't get fish that are too small.

Don't get any fin nippers, so don't get mollies/barbs.

I have a pleco and a BN catfish in with my angels, and they seem to be doing quite nicely. Maybe there aren't any dither fish, but it lets the angels get all that more of the spotlight. They all come begging whenever anyone approaches the tank anyways.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

When it comes to the tetras, you can't drop tiny, young ones in with full-sized adult angels. Full grown tetras will do well. A lot of people suggest getting the angels when they are young, and adding them in with the shoals of tetras. Then they grow up together and don't view the tetras as food. That is the theory, anyway :smile:


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

big tetras (rummynose are cool), cories, bristle nose plecos


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

If it's a true pair that you intend to breed, don't put anything in with them. I've seen what a pair of angels can do firsthand. It isn't funny.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

LB79 said:


> If it's a true pair that you intend to breed, don't put anything in with them. I've seen what a pair of angels can do firsthand. It isn't funny.


 I agree


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

to echo everyone else. rummynose tetras! they did great with my angels. you can also have cories, otos, plecos, etc. i have hatchet fish with mine now. they are doing fine. any larger tetras really, harlequin rasboras, and the likes.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Mine are in a tank with neons, black neons, corys, otos, discus, and some ghost shrimp. They have not attacked anything yet, but I do keep them well fed, lol.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

keep them fed and chances of them trying to eat other tetra's are slim.

i go with rummynose for that awesome schooling.


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

A pair or two of pairs of german blue rams would look nice. They would probably also give you fry. My angelfish don't bother my ram at all. Those along with a nice, big school of tetras would look great.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

You might be better off getting a single angel. Two might fight unless they're a pair, and if they are a pair then you'll want to keep them alone. Trust me.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

In my experience, I have found that two male or two female angels usually get along, as long as their isn't a third angel of the opposite sex to cause rivalry problems. 

I agree that a true pair of angels (male and female) can cause problems, and will often have to be moved to a separate breeding tank, or a divider will have to be put up in the main aquarium.

They are cichlids, after all, so can be challenging at times :smile:


----------

